# Potomac Snakehead tournament



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure if this is already discussed on here, but wanted to post about the tourney in June -- 1st place lands $1,500!! Enough money for 300 gotcha lures!

http://potomacsnakehead.com/tournament-rules/


----------



## walkerscove (Nov 14, 2012)

akhan said:


> Not sure if this is already discussed on here, but wanted to post about the tourney in June -- 1st place lands $1,500!! Enough money for 300 gotcha lures!
> 
> http://potomacsnakehead.com/tournament-rules/


 That was last year......
Tournament Rules
2012 Potomac Snakehead Tournament Rules and Regulations. Here is the proper link for the 2013 tourney : http://potomacsnakehead.com/ No mention about prize money yet


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Would be nice if they had a seperate division for rod and reel. Starting at 4 pm and ending at 7pm next day gives the bow guys all night to shoot them. 

But I think Profish would rather have the meat than worry about that. 

At 26.00 a lb they can make a bit of money too. But I think, they say it goes to charity. 

They really stackem high with the bows..

Capt Mike


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome. Any spots in particular where they are real abundant? Snakehead is on the top of my list for my 2013 species list!


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

captmikestarrett said:


> Would be nice if they had a seperate division for rod and reel. Starting at 4 pm and ending at 7pm next day gives the bow guys all night to shoot them.


If I'm reading the link properly there is a hook n line category...

"CASH AND PRIZES

There will be two separate categories for bow-fishermen and anglers who catch snakeheads with hook-and-line. The Potomac Snakehead Tournament will award cash prizes to teams in both categories. A generous raffle will be held for tournament participants and a percentage of tournament profits will be donated to the Maryland Department of Natural Resources to help fight invasive species in the Potomac River watershed."


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Sega said:


> Awesome. Any spots in particular where they are real abundant? Snakehead is on the top of my list for my 2013 species list!


There is a nice little park next to RFK in DC. You need a DC license. Ether bridge in the park is good. You can see the snakehead steering up the mud and letting off bubbles. This place has quite a few. Also in DC, try Fletcher's boat house. Lots of them here.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Kenilworth park. Right across the river from Langston golf course, and the Arboretum.
Again DC lic is required, but I see folks bring em from there on a semi regular basis.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome. I'd like to see if I could grab some off the top water. If not I might see what I can get done with the bow. Are they good to fish for year round?


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

walkerscove said:


> That was last year......
> Tournament Rules
> 2012 Potomac Snakehead Tournament Rules and Regulations. Here is the proper link for the 2013 tourney : http://potomacsnakehead.com/ No mention about prize money yet


Good catch Cove - I heard about the tournament listening to the Junkies and this is the first link that came up when I was looking up the tournament. Anyone tried eating a snakehead - does it taste like catfish/bass (odd freshwater/grass smell)? Also - are they safe to eat considering the P River?


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

akhan said:


> Anyone tried eating a snakehead - does it taste like catfish/bass (odd freshwater/grass smell)? Also - are they safe to eat considering the P River?


They are excellent! Battered and fried, it tastes like excellent fried chicken. It is a firm white flesh that is very versatile. bbq's very well. I even cubed it, pan fried, and made fish tacos with it. I would compare it to grouper meat. They are fast growers, so wouldn't load up on pollutants like catfish.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks mepps3! I will have to add that to my wishlist this year!


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey all, I want to sign up for the 2013 Snakehead tournament. I tried to find it on the web site but cannot seem to get to where I need to be. Has anyone signed up yet and where do you go to do it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Thunderchild said:


> Hey all, I want to sign up for the 2013 Snakehead tournament. I tried to find it on the web site but cannot seem to get to where I need to be. Has anyone signed up yet and where do you go to do it? Thanks in advance.


For more information about Whackfactor Outdoors, please visit our website at: www.WhackfactorOutdoors.com. For questions about the tournament, please contact Austin Murphy ([email protected]), Tournament Director, Potomac Snakehead Tournament.http://potomacsnakehead.com/liability-release/


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes I saw that. I want to sign up early and pay for it now. I did not see the early sign up they were mentioning.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I am suprised that you need a fishing lisc to keep snakeheads.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Stinky_Pete said:


> There is a nice little park next to RFK in DC. You need a DC license. Ether bridge in the park is good. You can see the snakehead steering up the mud and letting off bubbles. This place has quite a few. Also in DC, try Fletcher's boat house. Lots of them here.


I used to drive past the park near RFK every day to get to the Pentagon. I don't think I would want to be hanging out there fishing. Just sayin...


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Wednesday, December 01, 2010

Profish was sentenced to three years probation, fined USD 575,000, restitution in the amount of USD 300,000 and a special assessment of USD 5,000. Gordon Jett, a fisher who supplied the striped bass or rockfish, was sentenced to five months in prison, five months of home of detention and fined USD 4,572 in restitution.

This tourny is sponsored by PROFISH BTW.

Capt Mike


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

26$ a lb.? Someone somewhere will want those fish around for a long time.
Hope the poor eat well off this tourney.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Talapia said:


> I used to drive past the park near RFK every day to get to the Pentagon. I don't think I would want to be hanging out there fishing. Just sayin...


Why not? I drive past as well. But then again, I'm from near the area, so maybe it just doesn't bother me. 

Now the smell of the water however does. Lol.


----------

